# Any Photo Editor In Hear.. Need Help with FireFox & Opera!!!



## Ashis (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey I Got This two Pic..

*img128.exs.cx/img128/4166/firefox0qo.png---->*img128.exs.cx/img128/1040/opera6qc.png


Can any One Change The FireFox Pic to similar Size as Opera's Pic !!!
(Use Them As ObjectDock Icon... & U Will Know the Diffrence..(Problem))
I need to Use Them In The ObjectDock ???

I went this far --->*img128.exs.cx/img128/6906/firefoxedited0sm.png (Need to Make its Background Transperent)
& stopped Cant do Any more progress .... I am not a Editor so need Help!!!

Man The pic Are Great.... Just Need Some Touch.!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't get properly what are U trying to say?

So I have made three logos ...
Please tell me which one do you like....
And I'll be glad to help you further....

*Logo with earth*
*img22.exs.cx/img22/7618/3try1fr.png


*Logo with fire in center*
*img22.exs.cx/img22/9257/1try3vd.png

Logo without fire in center
*img22.exs.cx/img22/1518/2try9kp.png


----------



## theraven (Jan 11, 2005)

he wants the background to be transparent/non existent so he can use it with a dock
infact id like to see this too 
pretty cool icons
 8)


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 11, 2005)

I still don't  get it....

Please don't hurt my tiny brain... and explain....
What background?? The black one... or the center of the firefox...


----------



## theraven (Jan 11, 2005)

the black back ! with the white shading thingie
he basically wants just the icon
the centre , the fox, the flames


----------



## Ashis (Jan 11, 2005)

*YuP the Raven is Right!*

Problem Solved!

Old One ---   *img127.exs.cx/img127/3171/olddock9mb.png

New One---   *img127.exs.cx/img127/6224/newdock2mj.png

With Little Help From Adobe Photoshop CS & Adobe ImageReady CS!

The Modified FireFox ---  *img127.exs.cx/img127/1971/firefox2rc.png

Thanks Every one For UR Attention!

*Thanks Raven! This One is For U ---*  *img156.exs.cx/img156/3904/thinglegscrow2bq.gif <--- or ---> *img156.exs.cx/img156/841/crowwalksmall7gn.gif

(Works Well as Avatar)


----------



## theraven (Jan 12, 2005)

thanx
GIF's saved
but remember .. no animation in avatar/siggie 
tho ofcourse some members dun listen


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 12, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> the black back ! with the white shading thingie
> he basically wants just the icon
> the centre , the fox, the flames



LOL.... he was just asking for the portion outside the wole object to be removed....

But I'm confused coz it was already absent... How could he have got such a problem...
I will still try to remove the black thingy coz it's still quite a challenge


----------



## Ashis (Jan 12, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> thanx
> GIF's saved
> but remember .. no animation in avatar/siggie
> tho ofcourse some members dun listen



Yea just Checked the Rules Again!  
Frustrating... Why No Animation...Huh!  

Tell Me Why What The CUZ


----------



## Ashis (Jan 12, 2005)

> But I'm confused coz it was already absent... How could he have got such a problem...




Check this Out, I Still Had The White Image ---> *img127.exs.cx/img127/3171/olddock9mb.png


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 12, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> > But I'm confused coz it was already absent... How could he have got such a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I was confused coz png images support transparency... and your was already transparent ...

Anyways I removed the black background...

*img115.exs.cx/img115/5613/1116oo.png

Kinda looks bad... but can be corrected...


----------



## Ashis (Jan 12, 2005)

*Good Work!*
Can U Do The Same for Opera!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 12, 2005)

:roll:  I would say Use GIF to save the file so that its background will be transparrent to all the object.

Note : Always create layers to use maximum editibility !


----------



## theraven (Jan 12, 2005)

Butterfly said:
			
		

> :roll:  I would say Use GIF to save the file so that its background will be transparrent to all the object.


PNG supports transparencies as well



> Note : Always create layers to use maximum editibility !


seems like u know a lot abt image editting ..
why dont u help out ?
how about makin the opera pic transparent by using layers ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 12, 2005)

I also made Opera transparent......
See if it helps.....

*img24.exs.cx/img24/3720/operatrans8fe.png


----------



## Ashis (Jan 13, 2005)

U made The The Fireox Transperent (The One With The Blue Earth With It)

Try this one   *img127.exs.cx/img127/1971/firefox2rc.png (With A Silver Earth)


----------



## Ashis (Jan 13, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> thanx
> GIF's saved
> but remember .. no animation in avatar/siggie
> tho ofcourse some members dun listen



Tell Me My Raven---- When [deXter] Being A moderator, Can Use Animated Image... Then Why Can't Ieee....    
*Afrer all U people Inspire Us  *


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 13, 2005)

Here is the silver version..
I just desaturated the blue earth and tweaked some lighting...

*img122.exs.cx/img122/7892/1116oo5mv.png


----------



## theraven (Jan 13, 2005)

@ashis i dunno buddy dun ask me 
@nikhil .. thanx buddy .. gr8 job there dude
kudos


----------

